# Run over by car...bike destroyed.....



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, while out for a nice 4th of July ride yesterday I got slammed by a car doing about 70mph. :cryin: 

By some miracle I have only a concusion, some sprains, and a goodly amount of road rash.  

Not so lucky was my 555/Chorus ride. It's a total loss... So, I am already thinking ahead to the rebuild and the fight with the guys insurance company over the replacement costs. It was an '06 555 so it was before the switch to the current asian builds and boutique full bike setup of the current 555. 

My question is; is the current 555 at the same level as my wrecked one? Or is a current 585 closer to it? I'd love to be able to swing the 585, to me it looks like a closer match than the current 555's.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy smokes, dude! 70mph?!

Glad you're even here. Jeeze!

What's the story?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Well...

It was about 10:30 am, bright and sunny which adds to the incredulity that he could not see me. I was east bound on the last 3 miles of a 30 miler and on the shoulder of a state hwy. At that point it is divided, 4 lanes (2 each direction) with a marked bike lane no less. This shoulder is so wide it's almost another lane! 

I was knocked unconscious so I do not know the whole story, but witnesses and cops tell me that he had just passed another car and was changing back to the right lane when he hit me with the right front quarter panel and mirror. I guess he got distracted for some reason and over corrected on the lane change. He punted me down the shoulder of the road quite a ways. State Trooper estimates put him at 65+, but knowing that Hwy if he was passing (or finishing passing) 70+ is a better bet. 

I remember nothing until waking up in the ambulance, a few images of people over me on the road side but that is it. A NYC ER nurse and NYFD (husband/wife) were first to me so they assessed me. (I did not get their names, nor a chance to thank them...Thank You!!!). 

6 hours in the ER was it. I am so damn lucky!!! All I got was a concusion, a sprained right elbow and wrist, and lots of road rash on by back, butt, arms, and rt. leg. 

The frame was broken at the seatstays, rear wheel shattered, crank stripped of teeth (don't ask me how that happened), bars messed up and shifters smashed, fork broke at the drop-outs when the wheel separated. Look Keo's broke when I pulled out, I guess the release was not quick enough. I still have to look it over more...


----------



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

damn!

sounds nasty dude.

let us know the outcome of the insurance fight - would be interested to see if they replace your bike.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*advice...*

I would not worry about the frame replacement cost, but check out Excel Sports for some good deals on the 585.

Having been in your situation, I can assure you that the drivers car insurance owes you not only full replacement cost and full payment of your medical expenses, but several thousand dollars more for pain and suffering. You should have no problem buying the bike of your dreams.

When I had an encounter with a car and the driver received a careless driving ticket, his insurance initially refused to pay me anything. I had to get an attorney, but eventually they paid out $12,500. I got $6,000 even though my bike and clothing damages were only $800. I had another $300 out of pocket for medical copays. My medical insurance settled for only $1200 and the attorneys got the rest.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

yea dont be afraid to get full boat here... cyclist have rights and i hate hearing/reading about us being more of a nuisance on the road rather than actual traffic with rights...


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Emspilot said:


> Well, while out for a nice 4th of July ride yesterday I got slammed by a car doing about 70mph. :cryin:
> 
> By some miracle I have only a concusion, some sprains, and a goodly amount of road rash.
> 
> ...


Wow I glad to hear your OK, you are very lucky indeed. As for your new bike, sounds like you'll have the means to upgrade if you so desire. As for the old 555 equivelncy, the new 555 replaced both the 555 and the 565. While the 585 retains the lugged "look" the type/grade of CF used is a good bit different. I wouldn't worry about the country or origin either, one is African and the other Asian, I'm not sure who they subcontracted the current 555 to but it is extremly well built, great finish, lighter than the old 555 and a great value. I guess it boils down to the way if feels/rides/fits and if you prefer the newer non-lugged look of the 555/586 or the lugged look of the 585/595.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Absolutely incredible that you are here to tell the story. You must have some powerful guardian angel on your wheel.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I feel like a cat that's used up most of my 9 lives. This is my 4th major accident in 30 years of riding/racing. I even survived getting shot down in Iraq and crashing my helicopter. My son thinks I should lock myself in a closet somewhere...it's safer. LOL


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for your service to our country. Your son speaks humorously but also out of love. You survived Iraq, and I hope you have many years ahead of you. No sport/hobby is worth a life. Without getting all mushy about it, I think it's a blessing that you are here today with your family. Cycling is a beautiful sport but if my girlfriend told me that she had a bad dream that I was going to get hit by a car today, I'd put down my bike in a second. And I am avid cyclist/amateur racer who rides to Bear Mtn in the winter. 

I live in the NYC area, and I get sad when I see all those white painted bikes in the city (They're painted white and placed next to the spot where a rider was killed as a memorial). A rider in my old riding group got into a similar accident as you. He got clipped by a guy driving an empty school van who was too far right on the median. He was driving it for personal use, which makes it worse. The van's right outside mirror clipped the back of his helmet and took him out. He got some really serious back injuries, was laid up for months, while his friend who also got taken down, broke his hip.

Hope you have a speedy recovery. 





Emspilot said:


> I feel like a cat that's used up most of my 9 lives. This is my 4th major accident in 30 years of riding/racing. I even survived getting shot down in Iraq and crashing my helicopter. My son thinks I should lock myself in a closet somewhere...it's safer. LOL


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

For that, you'll get a brand new bike, new clothes, new shoes, etc., and a settlement.
Don't accept less.

Speaking from experience here. It took me 5 rounds of laser surgery to get the gravel out of my cheek and chin when I got hit by a car.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, here's an update for you all.
I finally got through fighting with the insurance company and the guy that hit me. In the end everyone paid up and I got enough to build my new ride. Quick summary:

585 Ultra Med.
All Campy Record 10s
Vuma Quad Crank
Look Keo Carbon Ti.
Reynolds Assault Wheels

It comes in at 15lbs on the nose using my Park scale, complete with cage and computer. Please excuse the spacers, I'm waiting to do the final cut when I am sure it's correct. Also, sorry for the blue tint...clouds screwed up the pics.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice upgrade! You earned it the hard way.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, I'm glad you finally got what you really liked, you deserve it.. although the hard way, cheers!


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

juicy! how did your first ride back in the saddle feel?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually, I have another aluminum Look that I was able to ride while waiting to build this one. So I've been back in the saddle for a while now.

But the first ride(s) on this new steed have been spectacular! It's so light and super responsive! The stiffness is incredible, and coupled with the VumaQuad crank power is transfered instantly, I love it! Add to all that the Assault full carbon wheels and the overall ride is beyond words! The Assaults are light at 1500g and super aero with a 46mm profile. They spin up fast and accelerate well, once up to speed they hold it well. I'm seeing 2-4 mph faster on flats than with my old box-rim Fulcrums. At the weight they are they climb very well too.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Great looking bike!! Good that you are okay and that they ponied up to get everything replaced.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Emspilot said:


> Well, here's an update for you all.
> I finally got through fighting with the insurance company and the guy that hit me. In the end everyone paid up and I got enough to build my new ride. Quick summary:
> 
> 585 Ultra Med.
> ...


Nice bike. We could almost be twins! 



.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL...almost!
Nice ride!



il sogno said:


> Nice bike. We could almost be twins!
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## johnnieK (Jun 17, 2007)

Your story gives everyone of us pause to thank our "lucky stars," creator, guardian angel, karma, etc that you're alright. I think your good work earned you a few "freebies". Of course, you don't wanna use 'em all up in one go! Incredible story...remember how sick we could feel if WE struck someone. [Come to think of it, I did once in SF! A young, drunk ran his bike downhill through a red light just as I was starting from my green. I sent him in the air 10 ft and he was OK.] Let's hope people can be extra careful driving. Nice bike!


----------

